# New for 2010 - the i-Zombie Moon!!



## i-Zombie (Mar 28, 2009)

Few objects are as symbolic of Halloween and all things haunted as a full moon. Werewolves transform under a full moon. Witches, graveyards, vampires, castles, haunted houses, black cats, haunted forests and more are nearly always pictured with a full moon. This common Halloween symbol is not, however, very common at all. We had a full moon on Halloween back in 1955 and there was one in 2001. The next one will be in the year 2020. That is only three full moons on Halloween over a 65 year period!

The Moon is perhaps the ultimate special effect for any haunt venue whether it is a large commercial haunt or a neighborhood home-haunt attraction. Even though we waited patiently for 46 years for the last Halloween full moon, we will still have to wait another 10 years for the next one. Of course, there is still the problem of getting it to hang in just the right spot in your cemetery scene… UNTIL NOW!!

i-Zombie Productions is proud to introduce our newest creation:

*The i-Zombie Moon.*










Nothing will dress up your haunt like the glow of a full moon as it casts its eerie light over cold, gray tombstones or through the tree branches near an old haunted house. Perhaps it is seen through a window or is just the perfect addition to your outdoor scene. No matter where you display your i-Zombie Moon, it is the finishing touch that makes your scene come to life. Like all i-Zombie products our i-Zombie Moon is built to last. We used rugged, heavy gauge ABS plastic which was specially molded to hold the 1/8 inch thick acrylic lens. Using a special printing process, the high resolution image was printed directly on the acrylic to make a permanent, photo quality image of the moon. The virtually unbreakable light source creates an even dispersal of light behind the picture to eliminate dark areas. The unit is then sealed up so that it may be used inside or outside. The moon can be hung anywhere using the two 1/4 inch eye-bolts mounted in the top of the unit. The i-Zombie Moon measures a full 25-1/2 inches in diameter by 3-1/2 inches deep and weighs just under 8 pounds.










Price: $179.95

Available at the i-Zombie Productions website.


----------

